# General Albert Pike



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Jan 25, 2014)

He first joined the Independent Order of Odd Fellows in 1840 then had in the interim joined a Masonic Lodge and became extremely active in the affairs of the organization, being elected Sovereign Grand Commander of the Scottish Rite's Southern Jurisdiction in 1859.[9] He remained Sovereign Grand Commander for the remainder of his life (a total of thirty-two years), devoting a large amount of his time to developing the rituals of the order.[12] Notably, he published a book called Morals and Dogma of the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite of Freemasonry in 1871, of which there were several subsequent editions.

Pike is still regarded in America as an eminent[13][dead link] and influential[14] Freemason, primarily only in the Scottish Rite Southern Jurisdiction.



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Jan 25, 2014)

He is one of the reasons I reached out for more light, and why I became a freemason. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## The SERVICE (Feb 5, 2014)

Brother Albert Pike is awesome. I'm still studying his Morals & Dogma 

Jason Cardona
The SERVICE
Owner/Operator
"Honor Leads The Way"


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 5, 2014)

The only Confederate General with a statue in DC.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 5, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> The only Confederate General with a statue in DC.


I believe "outdoors" needs to be added to that sentence. There's a statue of Robert E Lee at the Capitol.


----------



## legorix (Feb 5, 2014)

Albert Pike was many things. He was among other things a philosopher, teacher, poet, prolific writer, etc. He epitomizes the word genius. His insight of history as it pertained to the Craft, as well as Freemasonry's invisible and yet undeniable connection with other mystery schools was uncanny. He was a Master Craftsman if there ever was one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## rebis (May 10, 2014)

Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason said:


> He is one of the reasons I reached out for more light, and why I became a freemason.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App





Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rebis (May 10, 2014)

Same here


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jun 1, 2014)

Albert Pike settled here in Little Rock, and was a prominent citizen here in Arkansas until his old Confederate ties and the post-war/reconstruction economy caused him to move to DC.  The Valley of Little Rock, as well as the Grand Lodge of Arkansas meet in the Albert Pike Memorial Temple, AASR, at the intersection of 7th and Scott streets.  4 blocks down 7th street, at the intersection of 7th & Rock, is Pike's old home, built in 1838, currently a museum of sorts and event center owned by the city of Little Rock.  The Pike family's burial plot is a short distance away in Mt. Holly Cemetery, at the intersection of 12th and Broadway.  Pike was raised a Master Mason in Western Star Lodge #2, and was a founding member of Union Chapter #2, RAM, Occidental Council R&SM, and Hugh de Payens Commandery #1, all of which still meet at the Grand Lodge building at 700 Scott Street, as well as Magnolia Lodge #60, still active on Markham Street, near War Memorial Stadium.   An excellent book, if you can find it, is Walter Brown's "A Life of Albert Pike," written in 1990 and published by the University of Arkansas Press. 

The little valley along "Greasy Creek" (Little Missouri River) where Pike wrote and edited much of "Morals & Dogma" is a U.S. Forest Service campground near Langley & Glenwood.  Four years ago there was a flash flood through the site which killed ~20 campers (http://abcnews.go.com/WN/Media/camp...lood-albert-pike-campground/story?id=10889327), and little remains of the old Pike homestead, but this is still a good place, as Pike found, to get away from it all  ;-)

There are lots of Pike features around central Arkansas, and you can pretty much make a nice little vacation here following in his footsteps...


----------



## zouzoum (Jun 1, 2014)

Can I download morals and dogma for free from the Internet ? If not how can I buy it ?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rebis (Jun 1, 2014)

zouzoum said:


> Can I download morals and dogma for free from the Internet ? If not how can I buy it ?
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Lodges usually have a copy of the book in their libraries. I would start there and ask to borrow it.

There are copies sold on ebay as well.



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (Jun 2, 2014)

You can find plenty of places to download it by searching "Morals and Dogma pdf free download," but you might want to consider buying the new, annotated version. http://www.scottishritestore.org/


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Jun 17, 2014)

I personally love the audio books 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 20, 2015)

I am now in the process of slogging my way through Morals and Dogma. I am trying to understand it at well as possible so it is slow going. I have to look up many things.


----------

